# متجدد : شرح فيديو الايتابس مع السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قد رفعت شرح اللبشة من الايتابس الي السيف ولكن بدون صوت 
ولكن الحمد لله قمت بعمل مشروع علي الايتابس من البداية وسوف اقوم بتصميم اللبشة ايضا علي السيف

ساقوم برفعهم حلقة حلقة 
وان شاء الله تكتمل 
رابط الحلقة الاولى
يارب تعجبكم يارب

 http://www.multiupload.com/2765NM776T

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196526442/3d0c0bb9/tall_1.html

وانا الحمد لله رفعت
رابط الحلقة الثانية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/198303213/f88988ca/tall_2_new.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.multiupload.com/ABP78NG3D6

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196534151/2cbc4892/tall3.html

رابط الحلقة الرابعة 

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_73cd3jcp3h

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/196535040/fbde4417/tall4.html

رابط الحلقة الخامسة 

http://www.multiupload.com/wojo6pcdfr

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/196539952/49cc904d/tall_5.html

رابط الحلقة السادسة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_x09vsd5ufz

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196543017/8f86a63d/tall206.html

رابط الحلقة السابعة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_sgfyva1ebu

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/196547896/b129da4c/tall207.html

رابط الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_8gmk1z3pip

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/196545564/7a6efc77/tall208.html

 رابط الحلقة التاسعة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_pdbbcy3ne9

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196546680/f3730457/tall209.html

رابط الحلقة العاشرة من شرح برنامج الايتابس

http://www.4shared.com/file/198653878/acbb6dd1/tall_10.html

رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف 
وفيها نقوم بعمل ال coupling beams

http://www.4shared.com/file/200274118/9c9bb19e/coupling_beams.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية عشر 
ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف

http://www.4shared.com/file/200288101/34da1012/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر 
ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف

http://www.4shared.com/file/200298335/267e7a16/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_2.html

رابط الحلقة الرابعة عشر 
ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف 
وان شاء الله ها اكمل شرح تصميم البلاطة في اقرب وقت

http://www.4shared.com/file/200313684/986b4ec5/slab_from_etto_safe_3.html

بالله عليكم عايز ملاحظاتكم ورايكم في الشرح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الحمد لله لقد انتهيت من ارسال اللبشة على السيف 12 وتصميمها

وهي عبارة عن اربعة حلقات 

رابط الحلقة الاولي:

http://www.4shared.com/file/198513249/8e125f3c/raft_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية من تصميم اللبشة 
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/198524534/60dae1aa/RAFT_2.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة من تصميم اللبشة
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/198548501/fe0b0cfe/RAFT_3.html

رابط الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/198565853/ed008179/RAFT_4.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

رابط الكتب والملفات المستخدمة فى الشرح

http://www.multiupload.com/RS_4SR1CUKB7U

أو 
من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196554729/e6ebdf75/hl-_forces_refrences.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------

رابط البرنامج The_KMPlayer المستخدم لتشغيل الحلقة الثانية
من اضافة المهندس خالد الأزهرى

http://rapidshare.com/files/187722524/The_KMPlayer_1434.exe
​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله يا بشمهندسين دي اول مرة اسجل فيها حاجة
وبصراحة قلقان جدا
وحتي صوتي متغير خالص 
بس والله انا نفسي اعمل خير لله 
وياريت تساعدوني
انا دلوقتي رفع الحلقة الثانية وهااحط اللنك في المشاركة ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ويكفى نيتك الطيبة لمساعدة زملائك
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا اختي سنا الاسلام ورزقك الله عشرا من الاولاد اللهم امين 
والله كلك ذوق
وانا الحمد لله رفعت الحلقة الثانية 
ودة اللنك بتاعها
http://www.multiupload.com/0TENUKRTDO
بالله عليكم 
انا في انتظار ردودكم
يااااااااااااااااااااارب تعجبكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا اختي سنا الاسلام ورزقك الله عشرا من الاولاد اللهم امين
> والله كلك ذوق
> وانا الحمد لله رفعت الحلقة الثانية
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الدعوة الطيبة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مش لاقي (9 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير*​


----------



## مش لاقي (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير . في انتظار باقي الحلقات وللأمام دائما .


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليكم رابط الحلقة الثالثة من شرح الايتابس
اسال اللة ان تكون الحلقتين الاولي والثانية قد نالت اعجابكم 
وانا اكون موفق ان شاء الله 
جزاكم اللة خير

رابط الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.multiupload.com/ABP78NG3D6


----------



## goldlion (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا بمهندس 
نفع الله بك 

وادعو لك بالاستمرار وخير الجزاء


----------



## majdiotoom (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
جاري التحميل


----------



## العبد لله (9 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا اخي الحبيب المهندس ايهاب 

مبادره طيبه جدا , اكيد هنستفاد من خبره حضرتك

جاري التحميل

وبأنتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## مجدى سليمان (9 يناير 2010)

جارى التحميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.إسلام (9 يناير 2010)

ليه حضرتك في ال set modifier غيرت القيم بتاعة ال tortional constant ؟؟ و يعني إيه أصلا tortional constant ؟؟ في الفديو الأول, جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## العبد لله (9 يناير 2010)

شرح احترافي وعملاق وسلس

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندسنا الفاضل

كل الشكر والتقدير

وبأنتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## life for rent (9 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة شرح موفق........جزاك الله كل خير
واتمنى ان لايكون المثال تقليدى.....انا عارف ان حضرتك ذو خبرة لا يستهان بها.....فاتمنى الاستفادة من حضرتك بصورة اكبر واكبر ان شاء الله
جذاك الله كل خير مرة اخرى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الثالثة من شرح الايتابس
> اسال اللة ان تكون الحلقتين الاولي والثانية قد نالت اعجابكم
> وانا اكون موفق ان شاء الله
> ...



تمت الاضافة الى الروابط الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
والله انا كان نفسي الاقي شرح للبشة على برنامج السيف والحمد لله انك هتشرحها
شكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## life for rent (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم....كان ليا سؤالين بعد ازنك اتمنى توضيحهم فى الشرح لاحتياجى الشديد لهما
الاول فى ايتابس.......وهو كيفية عمل فتحات فى حوائط القص shear walls
الثانى فى السيف......وهو
ازاى اعكس الكمرة L section لان وضعها كدة مش صحيح لان المفروض الشفة او flange للداخل وليس للخارج
وجزاكم الله كل خير






اتمنى الا تنسانا اخى الكريم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

كيف حالك يا اخي الحبيب
بالنسبة للفتحات في الshear walls موجودة عندك في الشرح 
وطبعا دة عن طريق عمل grids by using fine grid
وتتقسم الشير وول زي ما حضرتك تعوز
وبعدين تدلت مكان الفتحات 

وتختار باقي الكور كلة وتعملة pier lable
عشان البرنامج يفهم انة حتة واحدة 

اما بالنسبة للكمرة الي في السيف 

ا ان شاء اللة ها اجيب ليك الاجابة ان شاء اللة


----------



## essam-elkady (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2010)

*مساعدة*

يرجة التكرم برفع الملفت على موقع 4shared
وشكرا جزيلا:3:


----------



## life for rent (10 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> كيف حالك يا اخي الحبيب
> بالنسبة للفتحات في الshear walls موجودة عندك في الشرح
> ...


 
جذاك الله كل خير..........ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى
معلش الواحد بيتقل عليك بس دة من عشمه بس


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (11 يناير 2010)

في انتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 


اليكم رابط الحلقة الرابعة 
http://www.multiupload.com/HF_73CD3JCP3H



في انتظار ردودكم وملاحظاتكم 

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

معلش انا برفع رابط رابط لان كل حلقة برفعها بشارك بيها علي طول ارجو ان تعذروني

رابط الحاقة الخامسة 
http://www.multiupload.com/WOJO6PCDFR


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

رابط الحلقة السادسة:

http://www.multiupload.com/HF_X09VSD5UFZ


في انتظار ردودكم
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

رابط الحلقة السابعة:


http://www.multiupload.com/HF_SGFYVA1EBU


في انتظار ردودكم
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## محمودشمس (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

لنك الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.multiupload.com/HF_8GMK1Z3PIP



وين الردود يا شباب 


عايز اشوف اية رايكم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


رابط الحلقة التاسعة:
http://www.multiupload.com/HF_PDBBCY3NE9


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (12 يناير 2010)

جاااااااااري التحميل 
وشكرااااااااا لك جدااااااااااااا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (12 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> معلش انا برفع رابط رابط لان كل حلقة برفعها بشارك بيها علي طول ارجو ان تعذروني
> 
> ...



The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> 
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الرابعة
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> معلش انا برفع رابط رابط لان كل حلقة برفعها بشارك بيها علي طول ارجو ان تعذروني
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة السادسة:
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة السابعة:
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> لنك الحلقة الثامنة
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> 
> رابط الحلقة التاسعة:
> http://www.multiupload.com/hf_pdbbcy3ne9



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاله النجار (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
وربنا يقدرك على عمل الخير


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (12 يناير 2010)

لقد حملت الحلقتين الرابعة والسادسة
ولكن للأسف الصوت غير واضح منخفض جدا


----------



## life for rent (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير


----------



## دايم الجود (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي ورضي عنك

اواجه مشكله في الجزء الثاني ، بعد التحميل وفك الضغط ، الملف لا يعمل

يرجة مراجعة الملف وإعادة الرفع


----------



## goldlion (13 يناير 2010)

استمر 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد 977 (13 يناير 2010)

*مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يناير 2010)

دايم الجود قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي ورضي عنك
> 
> اواجه مشكله في الجزء الثاني ، بعد التحميل وفك الضغط ، الملف لا يعمل
> 
> يرجة مراجعة الملف وإعادة الرفع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تجريب الملف الخاص بالجزء الثانى وهو لا يعمل فعلا
يرجى اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استعملت هذا المشغل The_KMPlayer واشتغل معي الملف الثاني
http://rapidshare.com/files/187722524/The_KMPlayer_1434.exe

جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس إيهاب...شرح جميل فعلا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
متشكر جدا يا اختنا سنا الاسلام علي ترتيب الحلقات وجعلة اللة في ميزان حساناتك


واخي life for rent انا عملت مشاركة فيها توضيح ما طلبتة في برنامج السيف


جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (13 يناير 2010)

الحلقات جميلة ولكن الصوت ضعيف جدا منخفض جدا جدا


----------



## hasan86 (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم 

هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على موقع 4 share لاني لم استطع تنزيل كل الحلقات
ثانيا: لو تكرمت علينا بمثال لتصميم فلات سلاب ما بين الايتابس والسيف 

حفظكم الله


----------



## العبد لله (14 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب
الف الف الف شكر
تسلم الأيادي
مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب
الف الف الف شكر
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## العبد لله (14 يناير 2010)

والله بجد شرح احترافي ووواضح جدا

ربنا يبارك فيك وينور طريقك 

استمر واحنا بأنتظار جديد حلقاتك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## reda fouda (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (14 يناير 2010)

ياريت يا بش مهندس ولم مفهاش تتقيل علي حضرتك

ترفعلنا الكتب اللي استخدمتها في الشرح الخاصه بأحمال الرياح والزلال

ان شاء الله في موازين حسناتك , ربنا يكرمك

خالص الشكر


----------



## Alaa Ali Elesawey (14 يناير 2010)

أشكر جدا" م.إيهاب على هذا العمل العظيم ودائما" ما إستفدنا بعلمه وربنا إن شاء الله يجازيه بالخير على علمه
نرجو أحد من الإخوة الأعضاء أو المشرفين إعادة رفع الملفات مره أخرى على 4shared أو 2shared لصعوبة التحميل من هذه المواقع
وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يناير 2010)

hasan86 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على موقع 4 share لاني لم استطع تنزيل كل الحلقات
> ثانيا: لو تكرمت علينا بمثال لتصميم فلات سلاب ما بين الايتابس والسيف
> ...





Alaa Ali Elesawey قال:


> أشكر جدا" م.إيهاب على هذا العمل العظيم ودائما" ما إستفدنا بعلمه وربنا إن شاء الله يجازيه بالخير على علمه
> نرجو أحد من الإخوة الأعضاء أو المشرفين إعادة رفع الملفات مره أخرى على 4shared أو 2shared لصعوبة التحميل من هذه المواقع
> وجزاكم الله خيرا"



ساحاول رفع الأجزاء الموجودة على رابط ال hotfile فقط على رابط آخر ميديافير او فورشير نظرا لصعوبة التحميل المستمر من هذا الرابط فهو يطلب الانتظار فترة طويلة بين كل رابط والآخر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا تزال هناك مشكلة في الحلقة الثانية...ناقصة...فلو أمكن اعادة رفعها...
جاري الرفع على الفورشيرد
http://www.4shared.com/file/196526442/3d0c0bb9/tall_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/196534151/2cbc4892/tall3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/196535040/fbde4417/tall4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/196539952/49cc904d/tall_5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/196543017/8f86a63d/tall206.html
والبقية بعد قليل ان شاء الله...


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يااخي العبد في الله

في اللنك الموجود كل الملفات الي استخدمتها في الشرح

نسالكم الدعاء 

http://www.multiupload.com/RS_4SR1CUKB7U


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يناير 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/196547896/b129da4c/tall207.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/196545564/7a6efc77/tall208.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/196546680/f3730457/tall209.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالك يااخي العبد في الله
> 
> في اللنك الموجود كل الملفات الي استخدمتها في الشرح
> ...



على الفورشيرد

http://www.4shared.com/file/196554729/e6ebdf75/hl-_forces_refrences.html

بانتظار معالجة الحلقة الثانية لانها تعمل حوالى 14 دقيقة فقط وتتوقف...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يناير 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لا تزال هناك مشكلة في الحلقة الثانية...ناقصة...فلو أمكن اعادة رفعها...
> جاري الرفع على الفورشيرد
> http://www.4shared.com/file/196526442/3d0c0bb9/tall_1.html
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/196547896/b129da4c/tall207.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/196545564/7a6efc77/tall208.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/196546680/f3730457/tall209.html





خالد الأزهري قال:


> على الفورشيرد
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/196554729/e6ebdf75/hl-_forces_refrences.html
> 
> بانتظار معالجة الحلقة الثانية لانها تعمل حوالى 14 دقيقة فقط وتتوقف...



لقد سبقتنى فى اعادة الرفع 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
تم اضافة الملفات للمشاركة الاصلية


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اشكر اخي خالد الازهري وكذلك اختنا ومشرفتنا سنا الاسلام علي اعادة رفع الملفات جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتكم 
جزاكم اللة خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالك يااخي العبد في الله
> 
> في اللنك الموجود كل الملفات الي استخدمتها في الشرح
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اشكر اخي خالد الازهري وكذلك اختنا ومشرفتنا سنا الاسلام علي اعادة رفع الملفات جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتكم
> جزاكم اللة خيرا كثيرا



المهندس خالد جزاه الله خيرا سبقنى وقام باعادة الرفع لجميع الملفات
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المفيد للزملاء 
بانتظار الجديد ان شاء الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

لو سمحت يا خي خالد الازهري واختي سنا الاسلام تقولولي لو تكرمتم اية المشكلة بالضبط في الحلقة الثانية
لانها لو مش شغالة اسجلها تاني 
او اشوف لها حل 
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ma-tawa (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم في الموضوع


----------



## دايم الجود (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

الحلقة الثانية لا تعمل على الاطلاق ، تظهر رسالة خطأ عند بداية التشغيل

هل بالإمكان إصلاح ومعالجة الملف ثم الرفع


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

واللة ياشباب انا فعلا دلوقتي برفع الحلقة الثانية وتم رفع 73 في المائة منها 


وان شاء اللة ارفعها اليوم لان بكرة الجمعة ان شاء اللة 

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

واللة بعد مارفعتها علي الملتي اب لود
قالي ان تقريبا حجمها اكبر من الي مسموح بية 
مفيش نصيب ارفعها اليوم
ها احاول اشوف حل لها

ياريت لو تبعتولي لنك اقدر ارفعها منة هي حجمها 78 ميجا

معذرة يا اخواني


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> واللة بعد مارفعتها علي الملتي اب لود
> قالي ان تقريبا حجمها اكبر من الي مسموح بية
> مفيش نصيب ارفعها اليوم
> ها احاول اشوف حل لها
> ...



ودة اللنك الي ظهر بعد ما رفعتها

http://www.multiupload.com/


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> ودة اللنك الي ظهر بعد ما رفعتها
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/




ودي الصورة الي منعتني اني ارفعها لحضراتكم كما انا حزين واللة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=174076


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يناير 2010)

يمكنك رفعه في الفورشيرد... يمكن أن ترفع فيه حتى 200 ميجا للملف على ما اعتقد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن استخدام الميديافير يرفع حتى 100 ميجا www.mediafire.com

او الفورشير يرفع حتى 200 ميجا www.4shared.com 
ولكن الميديافير سرعة الرفع له اكبر من الفورشير 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على ما تبذله من مجهود
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مجيد عبود (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## حازم مالك (14 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعطيك اللي فـــــي مرادك...........قول اَمــين
هي بالسودانية ربن يديك الفي مرادك


----------



## مش لاقي (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## م.إسلام (15 يناير 2010)

الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس و ياريت حضرتك يكون في الخطه إن سقف العماره دي و اللبشة يكونو على السيف , و ياريت تعملنا تحليل time history analysis و response spectrum analysis على الإيتابس , ياريت تحقق الطلب ده و إن شاء الله ربنا يوفقك , علي صوتك في الميك شويه


----------



## مهندس على المهدى (15 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## hasan86 (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس ايهاب، الله يجعل ما تفعله في ميزان حسناتك

بس لدي سؤال، يوم جيت حضرتك عند تصميم الاعمدة ذكرت انها تصمم زي الساب 

ممكن تذكرلنا ازاي تصمم او تدلني على فيديو الساب ان وجد؟؟

ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## maher-mohamed (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور ومن المواضيع الجميلة والمفيدة ولك جزيل الشكر ومستنين التكملة


----------



## majdiotoom (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
اكملت تحميل الملفات 
الشرح رائع برغم انخفاض الصوت
اتمنى الاستكمال لما بدأت


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف حالك يا اخي hasan86
كيف حالك يا اخي اسلام 

ان شاء الله اللبشة والسقف ها يتصمموا علي السيف
وكمان الاعمدة والكور ها اصممهم علي الاكسل قريب ان شاء الله 


اتمني ان تكون شاهدتم شرح السيف الجديد
اسال الله ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
معذرة يا اخواني لقد تاخرت في رفع الحلقة الثانية من شرح برنامج السيف
ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل

اليكم رابط الحلقة الثانية علي الفور شير
http://www.4shared.com/file/198303213/f88988ca/tall_2_new.html





نسالكم الدعاء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> معذرة يا اخواني لقد تاخرت في رفع الحلقة الثانية من شرح برنامج السيف
> ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> معذرة يا اخواني لقد تاخرت في رفع الحلقة الثانية من شرح برنامج السيف
> ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله كل خير
هل المحاضرة 14:35 دقيقة فقط...لأنها تنتهي عند هذا القدر من الزمن ولا يوجد تسجيل لتعريف Load combination ...تنتهي بالضبط عند تعريف أحمال الحوائط


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للحلقة الثانية هي فعلا كدة بقت كويسة ولكن ينقصها حاجة بسيطة اوي 
وهي عمل working load combination 
ولكن الحاجة دي موجودة في بداية الحلقة الثالثة 
يعني كلة تمام


----------



## hasan86 (16 يناير 2010)

استاذي الكريم المهندس ايهاب 

أسأل الله ان يحفظك ويوفقك ويزقك خيري الدنيا والاخرة 
نحن جميعا في أشد الشوق لتكملة الشرح وتصميم المبنى بالكامل


----------



## NEWSHARE (16 يناير 2010)

أخى الطامع فى رضا الله
الله يرضى عنى و عنك و عن والدى و والديك
نرجوا من الاستمرار و ياريت تصميم اللبشة
الله يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## العبد لله (16 يناير 2010)

نشكرك كل الشكر علي تعاونك الكبير 

ونأمل اكمال الشرح يا مهندسنا الفاضل

بصراحه انت غايه في الروعه وشرحك مفصل وممتاز جدا

ان شاء الله يكون هذا العمل نور لك يوم القيامه


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الحمد لله لقد انتهيت مش ارسال اللبشة الس السيف 12 وتصميمها

وهي عبارة عن اربعة حلقات 
اليكم رابط الحلقة الاولي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/198513249/8e125f3c/raft_1.html



نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الحمد لله لقد انتهيت مش ارسال اللبشة الس السيف 12 وتصميمها

وهي عبارة عن اربعة حلقات 
اليكم رابط الحلقة الاولي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/198513249/8e125f3c/raft_1.html



نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 

دة لنك الحلقة الثانية من تصميم اللبشة 


http://www.4shared.com/file/198524534/60dae1aa/RAFT_2.html


نسالكم الدعاء 

في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الجزء الثالث من تصميم البشة

http://www.4shared.com/file/198548501/fe0b0cfe/RAFT_3.html

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اليكم لنك الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/198565853/ed008179/RAFT_4.html


نسالكم الدعاء 
في انتظار ردودكم الموقرة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (16 يناير 2010)

ربنال يبارك فيك يا بش مهندس ايهاب والله انت شخصيه محترمه جدا ومعطائه وحبه للخير

وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك , ويوسع رزقك , ويثيبك ان شاء الله , واكيد صدقه جاريه لك

والله بندعيلك من صميم قلبنا بالتوفيق في كل شيء

خالص التقدير والاحترام لشخصك العظيم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط الحلقة العاشرة من شرح برنامج الايتابس
http://www.4shared.com/file/198653878/acbb6dd1/tall_10.html


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (16 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الجزء الثالث من تصميم البشة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198548501/fe0b0cfe/raft_3.html
> 
> نسالكم الدعاء





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> دة لنك الحلقة الثانية من تصميم اللبشة
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الحمد لله لقد انتهيت مش ارسال اللبشة الس السيف 12 وتصميمها
> 
> وهي عبارة عن اربعة حلقات
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اليكم لنك الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198565853/ed008179/raft_4.html
> ...





شكرا لك جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الحمد لله لقد انتهيت مش ارسال اللبشة الس السيف 12 وتصميمها
> 
> وهي عبارة عن اربعة حلقات
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> دة لنك الحلقة الثانية من تصميم اللبشة
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الجزء الثالث من تصميم البشة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198548501/fe0b0cfe/raft_3.html
> 
> نسالكم الدعاء





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اليكم لنك الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198565853/ed008179/raft_4.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الحلقة العاشرة من شرح برنامج الايتابس
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198653878/acbb6dd1/tall_10.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي مهندس ايهاب على هذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد ...........
وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لبعض الاستفسارات بعد الاطلاع على الشروحات
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## majdiotoom (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mido8484 (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بك


----------



## NEWSHARE (17 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس : إيهاب 
جزاك الله تعالى كل خير و احسن اليك
سؤال : هل فى أى نظرية أو قانون يثبت فرضية أن معامل رد فعل التربة = 120 * qsoil
كما أشرت اليها فى شرحك للجزء الاول
سوف أتابع أسألتى لك مع مشاهده شرحك الممتع
الله يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## NEWSHARE (17 يناير 2010)

سؤال آخر :
هل لو أضفنا فرشة خرسانة عادية فما هى أقل سمك يمكن إعتبارة مغيرا لإجهاد التحميل bearing capacity
جزاك الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

a;vhhhhhh


----------



## كمال محمد (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الرائعة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك يا اخي new share
بالنسبة للقاعدة العادية فمعظم دول العالم تاخذها 10 سم ولا تدخل في الحسابات 
وفي برنامج بروكن النتائج بتاعتة عند تصميم الاساسات يخرج ابعاد القاعدة المسلحة فقط بدون عادية 
ولكن في مصر 
القاعدة العادية تعمل مع المسلحة اذا كانت تخانتها 25 سم او اكبر


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا اخي new share
بالنسبة للقيمة الي هية 120*b.c
120 تختلف حسب قيمة الهبوط
لانها حناتجة من حاصل ضرب مقلوب الهبوط *4
و4 هي معامل الامان
ولكن باختلاف قيمة الهبوط فيختلف قيمة رد فعل التربة
وسارفق لك جستين مختلفتين كل واحدة فيها قيمة هبوط غير الثانية 
وكل جسة لمشروع غير الثاني 
يعني 120 ليست ثابتة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## NEWSHARE (18 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالك يا اخي new share
> بالنسبة للقيمة الي هية 120*b.c
> 120 تختلف حسب قيمة الهبوط
> ...


 
أخى الحبيب الطامع فى رضا ربك سبحانه و تعالى
جزاك الله تعالى خيرا على إجاباتك الرائعة
أطلعت على تقرير الجسات و كانت الاولى الهبوط الكلى المتوقع = 1.7 cm
و الثانية = 1.9 cm
فهل القيمة = مقلوب 1.7 سم * 4 = 2.35 أم يجب تحويل الهبوط الى متر بدلا من سم و بالتالى تكون النتيجة = 235
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا اخي new share
ال 1.7 سم دول الهبوط التفاضلي تحت الاساسات 
ولكن هذا ممكن يحدث وممكن لا
ولكن ناخد في الاعتبار او ندخل في القانون مقلوب الهبوط الذي يحدث تحت المنشا كلة لانة الذي سوف يحدث
اي ان الهبوط الذي تاخذة 0.5 سم 
وفي الجسة الاخري تاخذ ال0.25 سم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف وفيها نقوم بعمل ال coupling beams
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/200274118/9c9bb19e/coupling_beams.html


----------



## NEWSHARE (18 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالك يا اخي new share
> ال 1.7 سم دول الهبوط التفاضلي تحت الاساسات
> ولكن هذا ممكن يحدث وممكن لا
> ...


 
أخى الطامع فى رضا الله تعالى
السلام عليكم
معلش طول بالك معايا شوية
من تقرير الجستين : الاولى : الهبوط الكلى = 25 مم أى 2.5 سم
و الثانية : 5 سم
مقلوب 2.5 سم = 0.4 ضرب 4 = 1.6 ...طيب منين جات ال 120 أو ما يشابهها من أى قيمة.
جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و أحسن أليك
سؤال آخر : ممكن لو سمحت تشرح لنا كيفية إستيراد ملف أوتوكاد الى الساف بالنسبة للبشة ..معلش تعبينك معنا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة الثانية عشر 
ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف
http://www.4shared.com/file/200288101/34da1012/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_1.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
في تقرير الجثة ان اجمالي الهبوط لا يتجاوز 0.5 سم 
انما الهبوط التفاضلي هوة هبوط ممكن يحدث تحت جزء من المنشا وممكن ما يحصلش
فناخذ في الاعتبار الهبوط الاجمالي الي هوة 0.5سم
يبقي معامل رد فعل التربة =
(1\0.005)*200
=200*200=40000
وان شاء الله ها ابعت قريب اللبشمة من الكاد لللسيف 
وقد صممتها من قبل في الشغل بعدما ارسلتها من الكاد للسيف ولكن لم يشا اللة ان اسجلها
ان شاء الله قريب يكون طلبك موجود
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة الثالثة عشر 
ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف
http://www.4shared.com/file/200298335/267e7a16/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_2.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة الرابعة عشر 
ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف 
وان شاء اللة ها اكمل شرح تصميم البلاطة في اقرب وقت
باللة عليكم عايز ملاحظاتكم ورايكم في الشرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/200313684/986b4ec5/slab_from_etto_safe_3.html


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (18 يناير 2010)

مش لاقيين كلام نقوله يا بشمهندس بجد
غير 
بارك الله فيك
ومتكشرين جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## NEWSHARE (18 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في تقرير الجثة ان اجمالي الهبوط لا يتجاوز 0.5 سم
> انما الهبوط التفاضلي هوة هبوط ممكن يحدث تحت جزء من المنشا وممكن ما يحصلش
> فناخذ في الاعتبار الهبوط الاجمالي الي هوة 0.5سم
> ...


 بارك الله تعالى فيك و أحسن اليك و بارك لك فى علمك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف وفيها نقوم بعمل ال coupling beams
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/200274118/9c9bb19e/coupling_beams.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة الثانية عشر
> ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف
> http://www.4shared.com/file/200288101/34da1012/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_1.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة عشر
> ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف
> http://www.4shared.com/file/200298335/267e7a16/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_2.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة عشر
> ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف
> وان شاء اللة ها اكمل شرح تصميم البلاطة في اقرب وقت
> باللة عليكم عايز ملاحظاتكم ورايكم في الشرح
> http://www.4shared.com/file/200313684/986b4ec5/slab_from_etto_safe_3.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وسامكو (19 يناير 2010)

:77: مشكوررررررررررر جدا وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم ولكن لي طلب الصوت منخفض جدا بمعظم الشروحات فما الحل ......؟ وشكرا لك


----------



## فله2 (19 يناير 2010)

سلام من الله عليكم اخواتى المهندسين

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى الشرح الوافى ونأمل فى المذيد


----------



## hasan86 (19 يناير 2010)

مهندس ايهاب انا باتنظار حضرتك تشرح التصميم (للشير وول والاعمدة) وكيفية الاستفادة من (csi column) 
ولو ممكن حضرتك تشرحلنا احسن طريقة تصدير من الاتوكاد الى الايتابس لو تكرمت

الله يحفظك يارب ويزيدك من علمه وفضله


----------



## majdiotoom (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على التميز


----------



## samer kamel ali (20 يناير 2010)

الواحد مش عارف يقولك إيه واللا يشكرك إزاي
ربنا يباركلك يا رب


----------



## life for rent (20 يناير 2010)

اولا شكرا لاعادتك شرح ال L section فى الحلقة 2.........بجد تسلم الايادى........وكل لما احب اضيف شىء على الشرح لاقيتك والحمد لله قايلها على طول ومنها t m.beam>=3ts ......... جزاك الله كل خير مرة اخرى وبجد تعبك مش بيروح هدر


----------



## essam-elkady (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (21 يناير 2010)

يااخي جزاك الله خيرا وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه انا انتهيت من التحميل الان وساشاهد الحلقات وابلغك باي ملاحظات


----------



## م.إسلام (21 يناير 2010)

الشرح مميز بس علي صوتك شوييه , ربنا يسترك


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هاسمع الشرح وهاقولك وجهه نظرى


----------



## hmode04 (22 يناير 2010)

والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ياباش مهندس وهذا الشرح هو احسن شرح رايته والله يديك العافية ويضعو فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tygo_m2 (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذنا العزيز على هذا الموضوع والدروس الاكثر من رائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


اذا ممكن احد الاخوة يقوم برفع الدروس الاخيرة على موقع ال multiupload بارك الله فيكم حتى نتمكن من التحميل

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 يناير 2010)

انا عندي نسخة etabs 9.6 وكنت ارغب في نسخة etabs 9.5 مع الكراك 
وشكرا للطامع في رضا الله جدا جدا جدا جدا
والشرح اكثر من رائع


----------



## doda2000 (23 يناير 2010)

هذا الشرح مكرر وتم تناولة بعناية فائقة من قبل فى دروس شرح برنامج الايتاب للمهندس هاشم حسن


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (24 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ او الاخت doda 2000
من العيب ان تقول او تقولي ان هذا الشرح مكرر
نعم لدي شرح المهندس الاستاذ هاشم حسن 
وقمت بالتعلم منة كثيرا 
انا عندي25 سنة وخريج دفعة 2007
فقد تعلمت من شرح الايتابس للمهندس اسمن عبدالسلام والمهندس هاشم حسن والمهندس ايمن قنديل وشرح الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج ايضا
واذا لم اتعلم من غيري فمن اين اتعلم 
ولكن ان كنت شاهدت الحلقات كلها الخاصة بالايتابس والسيف فما كنت تقول مثل هذا الكلام لان طريقة شرحي غير اساتذتي الذين ذكرتهم
فعنما ارسلت احد الاسقف من الايتابس الي السيف فلماذا لم تقول ان الشرح مكرر للمهندس مصطفي البارودي 

فعندما يقول احد المهندسين معلومة فمن اين اتي بها هل ولد يعلمها ام اخبرها بها احد وكتبها الله عز وجل الية ان يعلمها
واستاذي المهندس هاشم حسن انا متابعة في كل شروحاتة واعرف انة عراقي واعرف الجامعة التي تخرج منها 
وقد تعلمت منة ومن غيرة كثيرا
فقد درس لي المهندسين ايمن الزهيري ومحمود زغلل والدكتور عاطف واسامة فكري وغيرهم الكثير 
واي معلومة اقولها فاكيد سبقني احد وقالها والا ما كنت تعلمتها 
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم 
وفي النهاية الاخ او الاخت doda2000
هذا عيب 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (24 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

واكرر الي doda 2000
في شرح استاذي المهندس هاشم حسن 
اين شرح احمال الرياح والزلازل 
اين تصميم اللبشة واحد الاسقف علي السيف
اين اخد الرياكشنات من الايتابس الي الاكسل 
اين ادخال حالتي الترخيم 
واصلا المودل غير المودل 
اين ال coupling beams
اين شرح ال ubc 97
اين شرح المناطق الزلزالية والعوامل المؤثرة
اين واين واين


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (24 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا اخي hani ahmed omar
بالنسبة للايتابس9.50 فهو عندي بالكراك واليوم ان شاء اللة ارفعة لحضرتكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يناير 2010)

doda2000 قال:


> هذا الشرح مكرر وتم تناولة بعناية فائقة من قبل فى دروس شرح برنامج الايتاب للمهندس هاشم حسن



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الكريمة عند تناولنا لاى موضوع بالمناقشة يجب ان نتناوله بالنقد الفعال من خلال بعض الاستفسارات والاسئلة التى تدور حول الموضوع ومحاولة الاستفادة من الزميل فى كل ما يصعب علينا 
أنا للحق لم أستمع للشرح وان كان قد استعان بالغير فليس هناك عيب فى ذلك فالجميع اساتذتنا 
الاهم من ذلك محاولة الاستفادة من الزميل ومناقشته فيما يصعب عليك بدلا من هذا النقد المثبط للهمم فاين المهندس هاشم حسن جزاه الله خيرا الآن للاجابة عن تساؤلاتك حاولى الاستفادة من الزميل وليكن النقد فعال بطرح المناقشات بدلا من ذكر أن هناك تشابه فى الموضوع
الأحداث تكرر نفسها من فترة أتهم زميل آخر من قبل أحد الاعضاء بنفس النقد الا ان الاسلوب فى النقد كان سئ لدرجة أشد من ذلك وقيل انه اقتبس من كتاب ---------- ومن شرح اجنبى ----------- رغم ان الزميل نوه الى ذلك فى البداية لكن رد المظلمة عن صاحبها من قبل المشرفين والاعضاء وأعطاء كل ذى حق حقه دفع هذا الزميل لتقديم الافضل وأصبحت شروحاته غنية عن التعريف بالملتقى فان لم نكن لنرد الحق الى ذى حقه لما استمر الزميل فى العطاء ولما تعاون مع الزملاء بعد ذلك فى تقديم المزيد من العطاء ولتوقف لمجرد نقد غير بناء بان الموضوع منقول عن الغير
فهل سيقوم بالاختراع اذا كان استعان بالسابق فالندفعه لتقديم الجديد والاستفسار عما يصعب علينا

ولنتوقف سويا عن النقد الغير البناء المثبط للهمم
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (24 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالك يا اخي hani ahmed omar
> بالنسبة للايتابس9.50 فهو عندي بالكراك واليوم ان شاء اللة ارفعة لحضرتكم



شكرا لك جدا جدا جدا
ومتزعلش نفسك من كلام العضو doda


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (24 يناير 2010)

ممكن سؤال بعد اذنكم
عندما اخذ model من الاوتوكاد الى برنامج ال etabs
تظهر لي رسالة 
Running Out Of Meomry
لماذا تظهر لي هذه الرسالة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (24 يناير 2010)

وفقك الله واصل يا بش مهندس إيهاب ولا تهتم بالانتقادات
كتب الله اجرك ورفع الله قدرك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## mido8484 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك ويبارك فيك ولكن- بارك الله فيك - الصوت منخفض جدا لدرجة انة قد يفسد العمل بارك الله فيك ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات ولكن بصوت واضح بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (25 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا اسف جدا يا عم HANY
النت فصل وانا في اخر التحميل 
وقد قام اخواني معكم بالواجب
ولكن كما وعدتكم اني سوف ارفعة 

رابط البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/206765716/c96f0a77/ETABS_DEMO_V95.html



رابط الكراك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/206913008/9fc2e208/CSI_Etabs_v1950_Crack.html


----------



## baraka2003 (25 يناير 2010)

لا تزعل اخي العزيز الاخوه اكيد خانهم التعبير لكنهم بالتاكيد ما يقصدوش الاساءه وكمان ما تنساش ان اصابع يدك مش زي بعضها واصل وربنا يجازيك كل خير علي كل ما تقدمه سائلين الله عز وجل ان يكتبه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (25 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا اسف جدا يا عم hany
> النت فصل وانا في اخر التحميل
> وقد قام اخواني معكم بالواجب
> ...





يا بشمهندس ولا يهمك أبدا
وشكرا لك جدا جدا جدا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samky (25 يناير 2010)

/جذاك الله كل خير..........ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moh87 (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس .....

بارك الله لك في عملك ....

لدي ملاحظة وهي أنني ممن درسوا التصميم باللغة الأنجليزية ولذلك فأنا لم أفهم بعض الشرح 

لكن جزاك الله خيرا على المساعدة .... 

فقط أريد معرفة ما هي اللبشة هل هي الــ Raft Foundation


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايهاب


----------



## م.إسلام (29 يناير 2010)

فين يا رييس ال ribbed slab من الأوتوكاد للسيف ؟؟ , و فين حلقة الكممرات المدفونه ؟؟ و فين تصميم سقف المبنى المرتفع على السيف ؟؟ بص هزعل منك و الله 
أخوك إسلام


----------



## khaledaed (29 يناير 2010)

شرح أكثر من رااااااااااائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (30 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا اخي moh
نعم يا اخي اللبشة هي الraft foundation

كيف حالك يا اخي اسلام 
ياريس والله انا عند كلامي 

اولا انا بعت سقف من الايتابس للسيف وصممتة 

وانا في شرح جديد ها اعملة ان شاء الله في مبني ها يتصمم من الاول للخر مع الحصر مع كيفية الاستلامات في الموقع ان شاء الله 
ولكن والله انا لو معاية الكومبيوتر في البيت ها ابدا من اليوم ودة الي معطلني 
ولكن ابشر ان فرج الله قريب ات


----------



## م.إسلام (30 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالك يا اخي moh
> نعم يا اخي اللبشة هي الraft foundation
> 
> ...



متشكرين يا جميل و ربنا معاك


----------



## moh87 (30 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله

((من فرج عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة)) أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وأنا أدعو الله أن يفرج عنك أهوال يوم القيامة بما فرجت عني وعن أخواننا في المنتدى وأسأل الله أن يزيدك علما وأن يعلمك ما ينفعك في دينك ودنياك ...


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و أسكنك فسيح جنانه


----------



## moh87 (30 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الطامع في رضا الله .....

بارك الله فيك .... 

كان لي استفسار عن الــ Wind load 







هل ممكن ان توفر لناالخريطة التي حصلة منها على سرعة الرياح في السعودية ... وهل يمكن أن توفر لنا خريطة سرعة الرياح في معظم الدول العربية ....

أنا لا أريد أن أكذب عليك ولكني طالب وأقوم بعمل مشروع التخرج ... وأنا مهتم بسرعة الرياح في دولة قطر وهي الدولة التي أدرس فيها فإذا أمكن أن توفر لي هذه الخريطة فأنني سوف أكون ممتن لك جدا ...



جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الطيب معانا ....​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (31 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز ايهاب
لدي بعض الأستفسارات
-لماذا لم تضف Dummy area عند اضافة أحمال الرياح
-عند ادخال مشروع اساسات قواعد منفصلة بالكامل لمبنى غير منتظم كيف يمكن رسم Design strips مناسبة
-لماذا لم تستخدم Spandrel بدلا من كمرة كبيرة الجساءة في فتحات كور المصعد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ايهاب
كنا منتظرين ده منك من زمان جدا
ده مش جديد على حضرتك متعودين منك دايما على الحجات الجميله دى
جزاك الله كل خير 
وانا شخصيا سعيد جدا جدا بخطوة حضرتك دى
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

نحن ننتظر ان تكمل لنا الشروحات


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وحبيبي ايهاب


----------



## fihonil (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## mostafa68e (6 فبراير 2010)

الف الف الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع المبذول فى اخراج هذا العمل الطيب. وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جلال الله (6 فبراير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## نور الحبيب (7 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nemnem88 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووورين وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## maljondi (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## samer.ali (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس ايهاب ولكن يرجى رفع الصوت أثناء الشرح لأنه منخفض جدا


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالكم يا اخواني
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الثانية عشر من دورة التصميم
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر
> 
> ...



تم اضافة تلك الروابط الى الموضوع الخاص بالتصميم مع حذفها من هذه المشاركات والخاصة بدورة الايتابس حتى لا يختلط الامر على الزملاء





*مثبــت:* دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات - بروابط فورشير وميديافير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي ايهاب
الافضل وضع الملفات بدوره التصميم وليس مع ملفات شرح الايتابس


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (20 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا بشمهندس مجدي 
والله حصل سهو 
والمشرفة اختنا سنا الاسلام ها تعدل اللنكات ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالك يا بشمهندس مجدي
> والله حصل سهو
> والمشرفة اختنا سنا الاسلام ها تعدل اللنكات ان شاء الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا



تم التعديل بالفعل
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ROZE1 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وبودي الاستفسار عن تحرير النهايات للfram ومثال يتضمن طلاع محمل بطول 5م


----------



## احمد. عبده (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وصدق رسول الله (صلي الله عليه وسلم)حيث قال خير الناس أنفعهم للناس .


----------



## hamzeaziz (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو العز عادل (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## bugsbunny110 (23 فبراير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م/محترف (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد وردالسؤال التالي في باب "هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج"
الرجاء ممن لده خبره في التصمييم على برنامج الساب الرد عله والمساعده مع اشكر


م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوانى واخواتى مهندسين ومهندسات ملتقى المهندسين العرب ارجو المساعده
> انا مشروعى خرسانه ومطلوب منى اختيار النظام الأنشائى وتصميمه بأستخدام برنامج الساب
> انا قمت بالفعل بأختيار النظام الأنشائى وتم الموافقه من الدكتور ولكن بقى التصميم بأستخدام برنامج الساب
> ...


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب سرور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم لى ملاحظات على الاحمال الميته الخاصه بالحوائط والتى تم ادخلها على الكمرات الساقطه والمخدات الهوردى لاننى عملت فى مجال التصميم لمده 8سنوات فى المدينه المنوره ولكن كان التصميم الانشائى يدوى مع وجود بعض البرامج فى حل الكمرات المستمره وخلافه وهي:-
1- الطوب الموجود بالمدينه المنوره والمستخدم فى المبانى غالبا طوب أحمر مفرغ من شركة الميمنى أوطوب شركة الصراط وعموما بالطبع نوعية الطوب ممتازه جدا جدا مقارنة بالطوب المستخدم هنا فى مصر ولايوجد وجه للمقارنه بين هنا وهناك
2- الشركه المنتجه للطوب تقدم كتالوج يوضح المنتجات الخاصه بها مع توضيح مقاسات أبعاد الطوب وكذلك وزن الطوبه الواحده وقوة تحمل اجهاد الضغط التى يتحملها الطوب
3- بالرجوع الى هذه الكاتلوجات سوف نجد أن وزن الطوبه هو 10 كيلو جرام للمقاس 20*20*30 سم
4- اذن كثافة الطوب الظاهريه المستخدم فى المبانى =10 /( 0.20* 0.20 *0.30 ) = 833.33 كجم/م^3
5- اضف الى المبانى 2سم محاره من كل جانب = 0.02 *2 *2.1 = 0.084 طن/م^3= 84 كجم/م^3
6- اذن وزن المتر المسطح من المبانى الداخليه سمك 20 سم = 0.833 *0.20 + 0.084 = 0.25 طن / م^2
7- بالرجوع للمخطط نجد أن فرق المناسيب للدور الآرضى عن الدور الاول = 4.50 - 1.20 = 3.30 م وبما أن سمك البلاطه الهوردى 27 سم والكمرات الساقطه 60 سم
8- أذن وزن الحائط على الكمرات الهوردي = (4.50- 1.20 - 0.27)* 0.25 = 0.76 طن / متر طولى = 7.60 كيلو نيوتن وليس = 11.22 كيلو نيوتن/متر طولي
9- وزن الحائط على الكمرات الساقطه = (4.50 - 1.20 - 0.60)*0.25 =0.675 طن / متر طولى = 6.75 كيلو نيوتن / متر طولى وليس 11.22 كيلو نيوتن / متر طولى
10- للحوائط على الواجهات الخارجيه لابد من الاخذ فى الاعتبار التشطيبات الخارجيه فهى غالبا ماتكون من الرخام أو الجرانيت بسمك 2 سم وخصوصا فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه وفى الخليج عموما لانهم لايعملون بلكونات على الوجهات أذن الوزن الاضافى الحائط الخارجى = (0.02 * 2.80 )= 0.056 طن / م^3
11-اذن وزن المتر الطولى من المبانى على الوجهات الخارجيه سمك 20 سم =(0.833*0.20 + 0.084 + 0.056) *(4.50- 1.20 - 0.27)= 0.93 طن / متر طولى = 9.30 كيلونيوتن/متر طولى
12- بالنسبه لاوزان الطوب فى مصر غالبا الطوب المستخدم أحمر مفرغ يكون مقاس 25*12*6 سم به 10 فتحات الى 12 فتحه وبعد وزن العديد من أنواع الطوب وأخذ مقاساته ولابد للمهندس المصمم أن ي
قون بعمل هذه التجربه بنفسه وجد أن كثافة الطوب الاحمر المفرغ تتراوح بين 1.35 - 1.40 طن/م^3 وبالنسبه للطوب الاسمنتى المصمت مقاس 25*12*6 سم وجد أنها 2.20 طن/م^3 مثل الخرسانه العاديه ويجب أن ينص على ذلك صراحتا فى ملاحظات لوحة الاساسات ولوحة محاور الاعمده على نوعيه الطوب المستخدم فى المبانى ويجب على المهندس المشرف التأكد من ذلك أثناء التنفيذ
13- بالنسبه للطوب المستخدم فى بلاطه الهوردى فى المملكه يوجد الطوب الاحمر الطفلى من نفس الشركات السابقه يكون وزن الطوبه هو 12 كجم للمقاس 20*20*40 سم وعلى اعتبار أن المتر المربع من بلاطه الهوردى ذات الاتجاه الواحد (one way h.b) وعرض العصب 10 سم اذن وزن الطوب = 10 طوبه * 12 كجم = 120 كجم/م^2
14- فى مصر يوجد الطوب الفوم (البولسترين) وهو مهمل الوزن والذى يحتوى على محاره(لياسه) من أسفل سمك 2سم ويكون مقاس الطوبه حسب الطلب أذن وزن الطوب للمتر المربع من بلاطه الهوردى ذات الاتجاه الواحد (one way h.b) وعرض العصب 10 سم = (0.40*0.40*0.02*2.1*5)=0.0336 طن /م^3 كما يوجد الطوب الابيض الجيرى وكثافته النوعيه = 0.600 طن /م^3
كما يوجد الطوب الاسمنتى مقاس 20*20*40 سم يكون وزن الطوبه الواحده =24 - 25 كجم ولكن لايفضل استخدام هذه النوعيه من الطوب فى بلاطه الهوردى لأن وزنها ثقيل وبالتالى تعطى أحمال عاليه للبلاطه وبالتالى أحمال عاليه على الكمرات وكذلك على الاعمده والاساسات كذلك وهو الاخطر لايفضل استخدام هذه النوعيه من الطوب لان الموجود والشائع فى الاسواق طوب سئ الجوده وبالتالى يكون فيه نسبة هالك كثير مما يطر المقاول الى وضع أجزاء من الطوبه فى الاعصاب وكذلك ينكسر بعض منه وهو داخل العصب وكذلك أثناء الصب وخصوصا الصب اليدوى(خلاطه +براويطه) هذا يؤدى الى أن تمتلى الفراغات بالخرسانه أثناء الصب مما يؤدى الى زيادة الوزن على المتر المربع وهذا غير محسوب انشائيا مما يؤدى الى مشاكل التصمم
15- الأخ ايهاب لى ملاحظات على النظام الانشائى المستخدم من اتجاه للاعصاب وتوزيع للكمرات الهوردى وهو الاهم والاخطر وكذلك أحمال الكمرات الهوردى ولكن سوف تكون فى لقاء قادم ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 فبراير 2010)

*الاخ المهندس ايهاب :- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا أشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع وعلى استخدامك للبرامج الحديثه ولكن أرجو أن أتناقش معك فى بعض الملاحظات والتى سوف تأتى تباعا حتى يتم النفع للجميع وأدعو الله أن تتقبل هذه الملاحظات
فأنا شاهدت الحلقه الاولى فقط وشاهدت فيها لوحات المعمارى ولوحة الاساسات والتى لى فيها الملاحظه الاتيه
أ- قاعدة الحائط الساند تم عمل اتجاهها للداخل أى لداخل البدروم وهذا غير صحيح المفروض عملها للخارج لان فى هذه الحاله فان الردم خارج حدود البدروم سوف يقع ويحمل على هذه القاعده وبالتالى يزيد من (Resisting moment) وهذا مطلوب جدا مما يؤدى الى تقليل ارتفاع قطاع الخرسانه (سمك الخرسانه) كما يؤدى الى تقليل المسقط الافقى لبعد القاعدة مما يؤدى فى النهايه الى تقليل كمية الخرسانه المسلحه التى سوف توضع فى هذه القاعده وهو المطلوب من التصميم
ب- فى حالات خاصه نلجأ الى أن تكون القاعده للداخل كما هو موجود فى لوحه الاساسات وذلك عند وجود جار ملاصق للبدروم 
ج- طبعا أراجع معك ال(Structure) للحائط الساند فأنا أذكر الاخوه المهندسين أنه يوجد حالتين للحائط الساند الحاله الاولى وهى أن يمتد ارتفاع الحائط الى أن يلتقى مع سقف البدروم فى هذه الحاله يكون ال(Support) من أسفل الحائط (Fixed)مع قاعدته أو مع اللبشه المسلحه فى حالة الاساسات لبشه ومن أعلى عند التقاء الحائط مع السقف يكون (Hinged Support) وذلك عند عدم دخول حديد الحائط بصوره كافيه الى داخل سقف البدروم هذا يؤدى الى تقليل جميع أبعاد الحائط الساند من أيعاد للقاعدة المسلحه وأبعاد وتسليح للحائط - والحاله الثانيه أن ينتهى الحاتط من أعلى مع منسوب الصفر المعمارى أى لايوجد أتصال بين سقف البدروم والحائط الساتد فى هذه الحاله يكون الحائط الساند هو عباره عن كابولى مرتكز على قاعدته من أسفل وفى هذه الحاله يكون قطاع الخرسانه كبير بالاضافه الى زياده نسبه التسليح
د- يمكن أن نقوم بألغاء هذه قاعده الحائط الساند أساسا مما سوف يوفر كمية خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه لايستهان بها وذلك بتغير انشائى هذا احائط من حائط رأسى مرتكز على قاعدة الى بلاطه مرتكزه على أعمده ومن أسفل على ميده(أو لبشه مسلحه) ومن أعلى على سقف البدروم وطبعا الحمل على هذه البلاطه هو حمل مثلث عباره عن ضغط التراب ومثلث مياه فى حالة وجود مياه جوفيه ولكن لابد فى هذه الحاله الاخذ فى الاعتبار العزوم التى سوف تقع على الاعمده والنائجه من رد فعل بلاطة الحائط الساند نتيجة ارتكاز هذه البلاطة على الاعمدة فى البدروم وتسخدم هذه الطريقه فى حالة وجود أكثر من بدروم فى المبنى
تقبل تحياتى ياأخ ايهاب فأنا سررت جدا عندما شاهدت اسم مكتب المهندس خالد رمضان فكان قبلك المهندس محمد بخيت وكان نعم الاخ والى ملاحظات أخرى أن شاء الله حتى تتم الفائده*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ادعو الله أن يكون هذا الشرح فى ميزان حسناتك ولاتخشى فى الله أحد وسر على بركة الله ولكن خذ الحظر دائما
بالنسبه لى فأنا معلهش أنا عجوز شويه فأنا خريج 1987 جامعة المنصوره ولكن الان فى مصر أعيش فى القاهره 
رجاء ايصال سلامى للاخ المهندس محمد مدحت ( المختبرات السعوديه) والمهندس ايهاب الجزار (مكتب الجزار) والمهندس المحلاوى المهندس حسن رمضان (سافكو) وسلام خاص للمهندس رزق حواس (مكتب الدائل) 
والى لقاء أخر لتكملة الملاحظات على شرح برنامج السيف 
م أسامه مكتب الروشان بالمدينه سابقا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
معذره يأخ ايهاب لاننى ضعيف فى استعمال النت وبكل مايتعلق به فلم استطع الرد عليك للرساله الخاصه التى أرسلتها لى
بالرجوع الى شرح السيف هناك بعض الاخطاء التى تمت فى الملف وهي
1- لم يتم التأكد من أن الملف الذى تم ادخاله سليم انشائيا ولايوجد به (Error) بعد ادخال وتعريف الكمرات والاعصاب وحل السقف على البرنامج وذلك عن طريق فتح الملف المسمي(Text Document File) والموجود فى نفس مكان تخزين ملف السقف لانه فى هذا الملف تظهر جميع الاخطاء واحتمالات هذا الخطأ فى أى مدخلات للبرنامج لآن من عجائب الاصدارات الحديثه للبرنامج بأنه يقوم بالحل لاى ملف حتى ولو كان السقف (Unstaible) ويعطى قيم للعزوم والاحمال 
حاول أن تعمل وتدخل للبرنامج بلاطه بسيطه وأدخل عليها أى احمال ولكن قم بحذف جميع الركائز (Supports) لهذه البلاطه وقم بحل هذه البلاطه على البرنامج فانه يقوم بعمل الحل ويعطى عزوم وخلافه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أما اذا رجعت الى (Text Document File) فانك سوف تجد ال(Error) مع العلم أن الاصدارات القديمه كانت تتوقف عن الحل أواعطاء أى نتائج هذا سوف يظهر معك يأخ ايهاب لانه حدث بعض الاخطاء عند تعريف الكمرات الهوردى 27*70 سم فمثلا راجع الكمرات الرأسيه الثلاث الموجوده على محور ( 3-3 ) ,محور ( 6-6) , محور ( 9 -9) والمحصوره بين المحوريين (ح -ح) , (ط-ط) تجد أن هذه الكمرات لم تصل الى محور الكمره الافقيه الموجوده على محور (ح-ح) كذلك الكمره الهوردى فى المطبخ فى الشقه اليسرى فانها لم تصل لمحور كمرة السلم الساقطه كذللك البلاطه الهوردى الصغيره بجوار حمام الرجال فانها لم تصل لمحور كمرة السلم الساقطه وبالطبع هذه الاخطاء وارده ولكن كان المفروض مراجعة (Text Document File)
2- حدث خطأ فى ادخال حمل الحوائط على كابولى البلاطه الهوردى على الواجهه الخارجيه فبدل من ادخاله على على نهاية كابولى البلاطه الهوردى تم ادخاله على الكمرات الهوردى على الاعمده راجع الحلقه رقم 16 فى ادخال الاحمال على الكمرات فكان يجب عمل كمره وهميه (None) على نهاية الاعصاب لادخال حمل الحوائط الخارجيه
3- لم يتم التصرف فى حل التداخل فى الاحمال الميته لاوزان البلاطه الهوردى مع الكمرات الهوردى فمن المعروف أن تعريف البلاطه لابد وأن يكون مع محور الكمره الهوردى وهنا كان يمكن التغلب على هذه المشكله بعمل بلاطه وهميه (None) بنفس عرض الكمره الهوردى عليها أحمال وزن الاعصاب ولكن لاعلى أى فى اتجاه(z+)
4- لم يتم حل مشكلة الحمل الاضافى الميت لجزء ال(Flange) الخاص بال(L Section) والذى تم عمله للكمرات الساقطه 
5- مما سبق ومن المناقشه السابقه لاحمال حوائط المبانى والتخلص من مشكلة التداخل للكمرات الهوردى مع البلاطه الهوردى وكذلك شفة الكمرات الساقطه فان ذلك سوف يؤثر بقدار كبير للاحمال الواقعه على الكمرات الهوردى والساقطه وبالتالى يؤثر على قطاعتها ونسبة التسليح بها كذلك يؤثر ذلك على قطاعات وأحمال الاعمده فأنا متأكد أن أحمال الاعمده على الواجهه الرئيسه سوف تزيد بينما أحمال الاعمده الداخليه سوف تقل بنسه أكبر وهذا بالتالى سوف يؤثر على الاساسات
والى لقاء اخر لمناقشة (System) الاعمدة والكمرات الهوردى واتجاه الاعصاب وهو الاهم على الاطلاق 
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## almass (25 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يجزيك الخير مهندس ايهاب وبصراحه مش عارفين ازاي نرد جمايلك 
"اللهم اغفر ذنبة ووفقة لما تحبه وترضاه"


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوم سوف أتناقش معك فى موضوع اللبشه المسلحه بأنواعها وكذلك للقواعد المسلحه مع التطرق الى اجهادات التربه حتى يعم النفع ان شاء الله وحتى يتمكن كل مهندس من تصميم مبنى أمن - اقتصادى
1- أولا بالنسبه لاجهاد التربه(Bearing Capacity) يجب أن نفرق بين حالتين الاولى وهى جهد التربه الصافى الامن ( Net Bearing Capacity ) عند منسوب التأسيس والثانيه وهى جهد التربه الكلى (Gross Bearing Capacity ) عند منسوب التأسيس ولابد أن نفرق بين هذه القيم وأن نعرف أن مايعطى فى تقرير التربه هو ( Net Bearing Capacity ) ويفضل استخدام جهد التربه الكلى فى التصميم (Gross Bearing Capacity ) وذلك للاسباب الاتيه :-
أ- تعريف جهد التربه الكلى (Gross Bearing Capacity ) هو الاجهاد الاضافى الذى تتحمله التربه بطريقه امنه بالاضافه الى وزن عمود التربه من منسوب التأسيس حتى منسوب الصفر ويجب التأكد من أن منسوب الصفر المعمارى هو منسوب الصفر للجسه لانه للاسف توجد بعض الحالات أن يقوم مختبر تحليل التربه بعمل جسه فى قطعة الأرض وتكون هذه الارض منخفضه فى المنسوب بمقدار 2.00 متر مثلا عن الصفر المعماري للمبنى وهو غالبا الرصيف أمام المبنى ويذكر فى التقرير الفنى المقدم من قبل المختبر أن منسوب الحفر مثلا 3.00 متر من منسوب الصفر وليس من الارض الطبيعيه ويذكر أجهاد التربه عند هذا المنسوب الذى هو فى واقع الامر اجهاد التربه عند منسوب تأسيس (- 1.00) متر من منسوب الصفر المعماري مما يسبب مشاكل كبيره فى التصميم وهذا حدث لى شخصيا فتقرير التربه قد ذكر أن اجهاد التربه 5.00كجم/سم^2 عند منسوب حفر(-3.00)متر هذا يعنى التربه صخريه ولابد من استعمال الشاكوش والدقاق فى الحفر ولكن للاسف المقاول لم يستعمل أى من هذه المعدات وانما أستعمل اللودر (الشيول) فى الحفر ولولا أن المكتب الذى قام بعمل تحليل التربه مكتب محترم ويخاف الله فى عمله فكان الشك قد يساورنى فى أن التقرير غير دقيق ولكن بعد التحقق وجد أن الارض على الطبيعه منخفضه عن الصفر المعمارى بمقدار 2.00 متر فأجهاد التربه المذكور فى التقرير فى الواقع يكون على منسوب (-5.00) متر وليس منسوب(-3.00) متر.
أو قد يحدث ألعكس أن يكون منسوب الآرض على الطبيعه أعلى من منسوب الصفر المعمارى
ب- أنا أفضل استخدام جهد التربه الامن الكلى (Gross Bearing Capacity )والذى يساوى (اجهاد التربه الصافى المذكور فى تقرير التربه مضاف اليها كثافة التربه مضروبه فى ارتفاع عمود التربه) فى التصميم لان منسوب أرضيه الدور الارضى للمبنى غالبا لاتكون مع الصفر المعماري كما فى حالة المبنى الذى قمت بالشرح عليه يامهندس ايهاب يوجد بدروم فى هذه الحاله تم ادخال أحمال الاعمده من برنامج الايتابس وتم ادخال وزن اللبشه المسلحه والتى قام البرنامج بحساب وزنها أتوماتيكيا وكان المفروض أضافة وزن الخرسانه العاديه أسفل اللبشه كما كان يجب أدخال وزن الحائط الساند على المحيط الخارجى للبدروم كما يجب ادخال وزن تراب الردم الذى يقع على رفرفه اللبشه المسلحه خارج حدود البدروم كحمل اضافى على اللبشه فى المناطق الموجود بها هذا الردم ولابد من ادخال (Stiffness of subgrade modulus) للتربه وهو فى هذه الحاله جهد التربه الامن الكلى مقسوما على الهبوط التفاضلى المسموح به أسفل اللبشه أو اخذ قيمة (Stiffness of subgrade modulus ) من تقرير التربه فى هذه الحاله كان يجب التاكد من قيمة الاجهاد الفعلى اسفل اللبشه بعد حلها على البرنامج وذلك من قائمة (Show Reactions Forces) ثم (Soil Pressure) للتأكد من أن قيمه الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه لم يتعدى قيمة جهد التربه الامن الكلى (Gross Bearing Capacity) وهذا لم يتحقق وانما أستمر الشرح لايجاد قيمة العزوم وايجاد قيمة حديد التسليح وكأنما المطلوب هو خرسانه وحديد تسليح بدون النظر الى العلاقه بين المبنى وأحماله والتربه الموجود عليها هذا المبنى وهذا خطير جدا فان عدم دراسة العلاقه بين المبنى والتربه يؤدى ذلك الى مشاكل لاحصر لها من أهمها أن يميل المبنى كله فى اتجاه واحد أو أن يحدث شروخ فى المبنى 
ج- للاسف يأخ ايهاب لم تقوم بالتحقق من أن مركز اللبشه المسلحه هو مركز محصلة أحمال الاعمدة التى تم استردادها من برنامج الايتابس فكان يمكن عمل ذلك فى برنامج الاكسل وانما افترضت أن الرفرفه للبشه تساوى سمك اللبشه من جميع الجهات وهذا غير صحيح فعندما تنظر للانسان الذى خلقه الله فى أحسن صوره تجد العجب العجاب فى خلقه وتجد فيه تصميم اللبشه المسلحه أنظر فقط الى قدم الانسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماذا سوف تجد ؟؟؟ سوف تجد أن كف الرجل فيه ترحيل للامام وليس كف الرجل فى منتصف القدم (أى لاتوجد رفرفه متساويه من جميع الجهات)تعرف لماذا لان مركز ثقل الانسان يوجد فيه ترحيل للامام عند الحركه فكان لابد أن يكون كف الرجل مرحل للامام (سبحان الله ) كذلك اللبشه لو تم عمل مركز أحمال الاعمده هى مركز اللبشه فسوف تجد أن اللبشه سوف تكون مرحله للامام ناحية الواجهه الاماميه لان أحمال الاعمدة على الواجهه الاماميه أكبر من الاعمدة على بقية الواجهات الاخرى نتيجة الكوابيل الهوردى والبروزات على الواجهه الرئيسيه 
د- أنا اعرف أن بعض الاخوه الزملاء سوف يعترضون على أن نقوم بجعل مركز أحمال الاعمده هو مركز اللبشه المسلحه وأن ذلك يكون فى طريقة الحساب اليدوى حيث كنا نتحقق من الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه منتظم تحت تأثير الاحمال الحيه والميته ولم يتعدى الاجهاد الكلى المسموح به أسفل اللبشه ويقولون أن البرنامج يقوم بحساب الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه حتى ولم يكن هذا الاجهاد منتظم نتيجة وجود ترحيل بين مركز اللبشه ومركز محصلة أحمال الاعمده أو نتيجة تغير اتجاه حالات تحميل الرياح والزلازل ولكن لكى نعرف أقل قيمه لرفرفة اللبشه المسلحه وفى أى اتجاه هل للامام أم رفرفه فى جميع الاتجاهات حتى نحصل على أقل قيمه لابعاد اللبشه وبالتالى على أقل تكلفه
ج- توجد بعض الحالات لان يكون شكل اللبشه غير منتظم حول المحاور الرأسيه والافقيه الماره بمركز ثقل اللبشه نتيجة أن شكل المبنى غير منتظم فى هذة الحاله فان (Moment of inertia Ixy) لشكل اللبشه لايساوى صفر لان الشكل غير منتظم وبالتالى يجب الرجوع الى دائرة مور (Moh'r Circle) لتعيين ( Major Principal Axis - Minor Principal Axis) والتى عليها يتم حساب الاجهادات ولايتم حساب الاجهادات على محور ( X_Y )وذلك للحصول على أعلى وأقل قيمه للاجهاد أسفل اللبشه والتأكد أنه لم يتعدى جهد التربه الامن الكلى (Gross Bearing Capacity )وهذا طبعا فى طريقة الحساب اليدوى أما فى حالة استخدام برنامج السيف فيجب التأكد من ذلك أو عمل معايره لمثال محلول يدوى واخر على البرنامج لاننى لم أقم بعمل لبشه غير منتظمه على برنامج السيف وفى نفس الوقت تم حلها يدوى لعمل المعايره أو المقارنه
ك- فى حالة عدم وجود بدروم والمبنى يحتوى على اساسات لبشه مسلحه فغالبا مايكون أرضيه الدور الارضى على منسوب (+ 1.20) متر فى هذه الحاله يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار وزن التراب على مسطح الدور الارضى الواقع على منسوب أعلى اللبشه حتى منسوب (+ 1.20) بالاضافه الى وزن التراب الواقع على رفرفه اللبشه خارج حدود مسطح الدور الارضى وفى هذه الحاله يكون ارتفاع وزن التراب من منسوب أعلى اللبشه حتى منسوب الصفر المعماري وبالطبع يجب بعد حل اللبشه على برنامج السيف بعد أدخال جميع أحمال الاعمدة وأى أحمال أخرى من وزن اللبشه العاديه والمسلحه يجب التأ من أن اجهاد التربه أسفل اللبشه لم يتعدى جهد التربه الامن الكلى (Gross Bearing Capacity
و- بالنسبه للبشه المسلحه يوجد نوعين الاول وهو (Raft foundation ) وهو مثل ال(Flat Slab) بدون أى كمرات مقلوبه وتكون بها رقتين من حديد التسليح علويه وسفليه وسمكها تقريبا يساوى عدد الادوار مضروبا فى 10 سم والثانيه وهى ال (Mat foundation ) وهى عباره عن كمر مقلوب لاعلى ( Rigid Beam) يصل بين الآعمده مع وجود كمر تانوى مقلوب لاعلى لتقليل بحور البلاطه ويتم حل هذه البلاطه تماما كما نتعامل مع (Solid Slab) ويستخدم هذا النوع من الاساسات فى حالة التربه الضعيفه جدا والتى فيها اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن ( Net Bearing Capacity ) أقل من 10 كجم /سم^2 حيث أن هذا النوع من الاساسات أكثر تكلفه من النوع الاول 
ل- بالنسبه للقواعد المسلحه يتم التعامل معها تماما مثل اللبشه ففى حالة وجود بدروم بالمبنى يتم حساب أحمال العمود على القاعدة وكذلك وزن القاعده العاديه والمسلحه الذى يؤخذ تقريبا ( 10% الى 12% ) من حمل العمود الرأسى مع اضافة أى أحمال اخرى واقعه على القاعدة ثم نقسم مجموع الاحمال على جهد التربه الامن الكلى (Gross Bearing Capacity) للحصول على مسطح القاعدة وفى حالة عدم وجود بدروم ويوجد ردم حتى منسوب (+1.20) يتم اضافة وزن التراب 
والى لقاء اخر للحديث عن الملاحظات فى بلاطة السقف الهوردي حيث أن (System ) الاعمده واتجاهات الاعصاب والكمرات الهوردى من المواضيع الشيقه جدا جدا والتى فيها قمة الاستمتاع بالتصميم لدى المهندس الانشائى المصمم
والى لقاء اخر ان شاء الله واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mhany80 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على العلم المفيد 
بارك الله لك


----------



## atefsamuel (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا بمهندس 
نفع الله بك 

وادعو لك بالاستمرار وخير الجزاء


----------



## boushy (5 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا اختي سنا الاسلام ورزقك الله عشرا من الاولاد اللهم امين 
والله كلك ذوق*


----------



## reda fouda (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو كريم وعمر (11 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
المهندس ايهاب 
جزاك الله خير والله العظيم امتعتنا بالشرح وكان وافيا وواضح وكثر الله من امثالك ومزيد من التقدم وعلمنا من ما علمك الله والحمد لله رب العلمين.


----------



## المهندس اليمني (12 مارس 2010)

جزاءك الله خيرا وبارك فيك............


----------



## the Poor 2 God (16 مارس 2010)

سلام لكل الاخوة اصحاب المجهود الكبير الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## nemnem88 (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى الكريم لا يستطيع لسانى شكرك 
فأنت تقدم لى ولكل مهندس مبتدئ خدمة عظيمة لايستطيع احد ان يوفيك حقها سوى اللة


----------



## mosaadelbana (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وانشاء الله رينا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخ ايهاب علي الموضوع الجميل والمجهود الرائع فجزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويسر لك امرك ان شاء الله


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجاري التحميل والاستفادة من الموضوع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخانا الفاضل م ايهاب
للمتابعة ان شاء الله وقت لاحق


----------



## proemara (20 يوليو 2010)

الي المهندس \ ايهاب سعيد سرور

والله يا اخي انا مش عارف اقولك ايه علي الخير اللي انت عملته داه 
انا في قمة سعادتي من اللي شايفه بعد ما كنت فقدت الامل في حال المسلمين بس الحمد لله في مسلمين صادقين شايلين هم دينهم واخراهم واعلم يا اخي ان انت عمال تشحن في الرصيد بس اللي ما بيخلصش عند ربنا واعلم ان الجنة لا تنال الا بمثل هذه الاعمال انا وانت لسنا علماء في الدنيا ولكن بهذا نستطيع ان نخدم بما لدينا

واريد ان اعلمك ان اخوك كمان بدأ في تسجيل حلقات برده وبدأت بشروحات الساب وبرده مستغرب ان الصوت زي ما يكون مش صوتي بس اطمنك ان داه لانك اول مره تسمع صوتك من بره طول عمرك بتسمعه من جواك المهم لو تتعاون معايا ونشتغل سوا ونسجل برامج سوا انت جزء وانا جزء ونتعاون نعمل سلاسل كاملة تنفع كل المسلمين انا من ضواحي الجيزة ودي نمرة تليفوني لو قبلت التعاون تشرفني باتصال او من علي الميل 0198773865
[email protected]


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (16 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يباركلك ياهندسه


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 أغسطس 2010)

وربنا يابشمهندس انت شغلك زي الفل وربنا يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك الي ما تريد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي ايهاب ..............

والله عمل في غاية الروعة ...... وربنا يوفقك .............


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م-خالد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح روعة - جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## m m a (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## m m a (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hema81 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز يابشمهندس بس ياريت تكمل اخراج النتائج من برنامج السيف وكيفية اخراج تفاصيل التسليح للبلاطات والكمرات كما انك وعدت يتصميم الاعمدة بواسطة برنامج csi columne وجزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم .. ومزيدا من التميز والابداع .. مع خالص الود


----------



## doha_4all (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## doha_4all (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نبيل محمد احمد سال (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ياباش مهندس ايهاب سرور نريد شرح للبرنامج في ملف اكسل


----------



## amefight (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ا م/ ايهاب


----------



## مهندس ايمن الفيومي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي ما تبذله من جهد ووقت لخدمة جموع المهندسين 
انا ايمن مهندس بالسعوديه وعايز اتواصل معاك لامر ضروري جدا يا ريت لو فيه امكانيه


----------



## ragaavip (4 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء رفع ملف الاوتوكاد لكي يتم التطبيق علي هذا المثال وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sazugh (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sazugh (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كتير ياباشمهندس ايهاب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة1432 (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا ينفع بنا واياكم الأمة الاسلامية فى كل بقاع الأرض
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسامم (18 مايو 2011)

ياشباب أرى تعليقات على دروس غير موجودة


----------



## بسامم (18 مايو 2011)

الرجاء أن تدلوني على الدروس وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## jak88 (9 يونيو 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الصراحة يا باشمهندس اايهاب انت رائع وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ... وجمعنا الله واياك في جنة النعيم


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mbdarsh (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا بمهندس 
نفع الله بك 

وادعو لك بالاستمرار وخير الجزاء


----------



## rashed_friends (12 يناير 2012)

مشكله فى الملف ال 11 لا يتم التحميل ارجو حل المشكله وشكرا


----------



## eng md (12 يناير 2012)

*
رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف 
وفيها نقوم بعمل ال 
الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعة مرة ثانية وجزاكم الله خيرا coupling beams*


----------



## amr awad (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## mustapha220 (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا مهندس بس رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر ماهو موجؤد رجاءا رد سريع


----------



## ايهاب الكلينس (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكور مهندسنا


----------



## كريم عبد اللة (7 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعة فى مشكلة فى رابط الحلقة الاولى


----------



## mnmysara (14 فبراير 2012)

*الف شكر على الشرح الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير
بس رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف 
ال coupling beams لايعمل لا يحمل ارجو اعاده رفعه
*


----------



## amr2424 (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بك*


----------



## rashed_friends (15 فبراير 2012)

ده رابط الحلقه 11 رفعه العضو المحترم (احبك فى الله) جزاه الله جيرا 



http://www.4shared.com/archive/3_U9m...ing_beams.html


----------



## amr2424 (15 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=174076&fb_source=message#ixzz1mQ3N3Ls7

​ *جزاكم الله كل خير . في انتظار باقي الحلقات وللأمام دائما .*​


----------



## eng.mohammedsk (16 فبراير 2012)

*الرجاء المساعدة*

أشكر المهندس ايهاب على هذا الشرح الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته 
لدي مشكلة أنه أثناء الشرح يختفي مؤشر الماوس ولا أعرف السبب وقد استخدمت أكثر من مشغل فيديو ولكن نفس المشكلة أرجو مساعدتي


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (17 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (17 فبراير 2012)

رابط الحلقة 11 لا يعمل من فضلك ياريت تعيد رفعه مرة تانية ربنا يكرمك.....


----------



## asaad.sa (17 فبراير 2012)

شكر على جهودك الطيبة وملاحظة الحلقة الحادية عشرة الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mnmysara (22 فبراير 2012)

rashed_friends قال:


> ده رابط الحلقه 11 رفعه العضو المحترم (احبك فى الله) جزاه الله جيرا
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/archive/3_u9m...ing_beams.html


الرابط لايعمل وجزاك الله كل الخير وشكرا على الرد


----------



## rashed_friends (22 فبراير 2012)

mnmysara قال:


> الرابط لايعمل وجزاك الله كل الخير وشكرا على الرد



انا محملها عندى على الجهاز هرفعها على الميديا فير وابعتلك اللينك


----------



## rashed_friends (22 فبراير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?laskrtvffdswd5i


----------



## hos1989 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnmysara (24 فبراير 2012)

rashed_friends قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?laskrtvffdswd5i


الف شكر يا باشمهندس راشد وجزاك الله كل خير اخيرا تم التحميل الف شكر:12:


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (24 فبراير 2012)

الحلقة السادسة مش موجودة ارجوا اعادة رفعها وجزاك الله خير


----------



## rashed_friends (24 فبراير 2012)

خمس دقايق واكون رافعهالك


----------



## rashed_friends (24 فبراير 2012)

الحلقه السادسه 


http://www.mediafire.com/?s4h4ck0qhcjkda1


----------



## eng el zoghby (26 فبراير 2012)

الرابط ال 11 مش بيحمل ليه ... ياريت لو ممكن يترفع تاني... ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## rashed_friends (26 فبراير 2012)

eng el zoghby قال:


> الرابط ال 11 مش بيحمل ليه ... ياريت لو ممكن يترفع تاني... ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام





ده الرابط يباشا للحلقه ال 11



http://www.mediafire.com/?laskrtvffdswd5i


----------



## m!ro (26 مارس 2012)

ممكن اعادة رفع رابط الحلقة 11


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 أبريل 2012)

رابط الكراك للبرنامج مش شغال


----------



## yazeed_alkhateeb (26 أبريل 2012)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii hg الله يعطيك ألف عافيه iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## civil.85 (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أرجو رفع روابط المحاضرة 11 مجددا لأنها لا تعمل..


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ... المحاضرات رقم 6 و 7 و 8 الصوت فيها منخفض جدا لدرجة انه غير مسموع نهائيا وهى محاضرات قيمة وهامة بشكل كبير جدا ... نرجو المساعدة يا اهل الخير


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## harbi4523 (9 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير لا اجد الا جزاكم الله خيرا فان هذا مجهود جبار 
ولكن اعذرني اخي الصوت بدءا من الحلقة الرابعة ضعيف جدا وحاولت بكل الطرق ولم افلح


----------



## عاصم علاء (12 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله الجنة أخي الكريم


----------



## معاد59 (21 مايو 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الجهد الرائع و أرجو منك إعادة رفع الحاقة 11 (Coupling Beams) للأهمية و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (12 يونيو 2012)

​*لو سمحتم يا جماعه ممكن رفع الحلقة 11 (Coupling Beams) للأهمية و بارك الله 

فيكم لان الرابط مش شغال​*


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mayo88 (10 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ولاكن الحلقه 11 ياريت اى حد يعيد رفعها


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (14 أغسطس 2012)

*جدة*

*ياريت ياهندسة رابط تانى للحلقة 11 عشان رابط 4 شير مش شغال وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## easy المحلاوى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يارب يباركلك ويرزقك انت واللى عامل الشروحات


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (17 سبتمبر 2012)

لسه هنحمل الملفات ............ ربنا ييسر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## just imagine (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد تسلم يا هندسه ويا رب يبارك فيك


----------



## just imagine (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ااااااااااااه يا ريت رابط الحلقه 11 ضروري جدا


----------



## abo jolia (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الكريم رابط الحلقه الحاديه عشره لا يعمل


----------



## aboyazeed (23 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخوة اعزكم الرحمن ارجوا رفع هذه الحلقة للأهمية فكل الروابط تعمل الا هذا الرابط ((رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف 
وفيها نقوم بعمل ال coupling beams​))


----------



## seyam_1983 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ||refoo|| (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## باسندوة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## egsaadelshemy (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*برجاء تجديد رابط الحلقة اا
*


----------



## mostafa1965 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قد رفعت شرح اللبشة من الايتابس الي السيف ولكن بدون صوت
> ولكن الحمد لله قمت بعمل مشروع علي الايتابس من البداية وسوف اقوم بتصميم اللبشة ايضا علي السيف
> 
> ...



tres interessant bravo.


----------



## superman6630 (8 يناير 2013)

_رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف _
_وفيها نقوم بعمل ال coupling beam غير شغال برجااااااء المساعدة و شكرا_​


----------



## civilman_ahmed (28 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير يا بشمهندس على مجهودك الطيب 
ارجوا اعادة رفع الحلقة 12 لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمودشمس (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## اسلام عيد بدوى (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اود ان اشكرك يابشمهندس ايهاب على هذا العمل الصالح الكريم وارجو من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا ولك جزيل الشكر

ارجو من حضرتك ان ترسل لى رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف الذى قمت بة بعمل

coupling beams 

وايضا رابط تصميم الكور على برنامج sic .column

ولك جزيل الشكر..... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .


----------



## اسلام عيد بدوى (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اود ان اشكرك يابشمهندس ايهاب على هذا العمل الصالح الكريم وارجو من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا ولك جزيل الشكر

ارجو من حضرتك ان ترسل لى رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف الذى قمت بة بعمل

coupling beams 

وايضا رابط تصميم الكور على برنامج sic .column

ولك جزيل الشكر..... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مارس 2013)

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجلاء الديب (23 مارس 2013)

majdiotoom قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> جاري التحميل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكرا لحضرتك يابشمهندس ممكن لو المحاضرات على اليوتيوب هيكون افضل وشكرا


----------



## messianboy (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## messianboy (26 مارس 2013)

لو امكن اعادة رفع الحلقة 11 حيث ان جميع روابطها لا تعمل


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 أبريل 2013)

_*يا ريت رابط المحاضرة 11 *_


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مايو 2013)

سلام عليكم رابط المحاضرة ال11 لا يعمل الرجاء حل المشكلة و كذلك لدي استفسار هل هناك فيديوات اخرى تخص نفس الموضوع و اود ان اطلب ان تجمع كل شروحاتك و تضعها على اليوتيوب حتى يتمكن الجميع من المشاهدة بعيد عن سلطة مواقع التحميل وشكرا جزيلا على كل شيء


----------



## م ابوخليل (18 يوليو 2013)

*

الحلقة رقم 11 Coupling Beams على Youtube*

​


----------



## m.e.elsherbiny (4 أكتوبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة 11
http://www.mediafire.com/?u36mtfl15j0ot0p


----------

